# Brakes on a1973 chevy C-60



## mark24409 (Nov 28, 2002)

Maybe some one can give me some ideas, on how to fix the brakes on my chevy C-60. i have talked with a couple, of people, but have not had much luck. so here's what i got, a 1973 chevy C-60, with a single line master cyl., which runs to a vacuum boost chamber, mounted under the driver side of the cab. then out to the wheels. I have replaced the master cyl., all the brake lines and the vacuum line from the eng. to the vacuum boost chamber under the cab. along with the rear wheel cyl. i'm afraid that the only thing left is the vacuum boost chamber, could this be the cause of all my problems and if so is there any way to rebuild them or must they be replaced, or i'm i missing some thing else in the system. any light any one can shed on this would be great.


----------

